# 2019 Alltrack SEL: Navigation data is missing



## apk919 (May 10, 2019)

I've owned my 2019 Golf Alltrack SEL 6-speed manual for a little over a week...

The problem: the built-in navigation on the Discover Media 8" touchscreen navigation system isn't working. A message indicates that the navigation data is not available and no functionality is available.

Workaround: I can use Apple maps on my iPhone through Car Play. OK for now... but I'm pretty sure I'm supposed to have a stand-alone navigation system.

I've looked in the manual... there's nothing about that particular error message, but it seems that the nav data can be updated via an SD card.

I've got a call into the dealership... nothing yet.

I've done an online chat with vw.com... not particularly helpful... yet.

I've done a quick search on the forum... there's been some discussion of an SD card that should have been installed (by the factory or the dealer?), but not this specific message.

My question(s): Is there supposed to be an SD card with map data installed in the navigation system? Can the dealer supply one?


----------



## Cuzoe (Jun 13, 2015)

A nav data card is required and should have been included with your purchase. Your dealer should provide, or replace it. It has to be in the SD slot at all times. And VW will need to "marry" it to your radio/VIN (an anti-theft measure, cards cannot be shared).

When VW says updates via SD card what they really mean is newer versions are technically available to purchase. However, there is a long thread somewhere on Vortex about how VW of America will not sell you a newer version than what came with your car. In Europe, updates can be downloaded for free, we don't get that here.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

